# Need default build.prop list



## alex4580 (Dec 21, 2011)

I did some setting changes to allow me to download an otherwise unsupported app from the market, and now since I changed the device signatures, I can't stream netflix in HD anymore. All I need us a list of a default build.prop so I can get my HD back on.


----------



## alex4580 (Dec 21, 2011)

Please, someone save me! I've been using other phone's build.prop values to no avail. Right now I'm on the RAZR's.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=GRJ90
ro.build.display.id=GRJ90
ro.build.version.incremental=VS920ZV4.4797A970
ro.build.version.sdk=10
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=2.3.5
ro.build.date=Thu Jan 12 16:49:41 KST 2012
ro.build.date.utc=1326354581
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=feelgu.chung
ro.build.host=LGEARND3U7
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=VS920 4G
ro.product.brand=Verizon
ro.product.name=lge_iproj
ro.product.device=VS920
ro.product.board=lge_bryce2
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=LGE
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=msm8660
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=VS920
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=lge_iproj-user 2.3.5 GRJ90 VS920ZV4.4797A970 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=Verizon/lge_iproj/VS920:2.3.5/GRJ90/VS920ZV4.4797A970:user/release-keys
# end build properties
#
# system.prop for surf
#

rild.libpath=/system/lib/libril-qc-qmi-1.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/smd0
persist.rild.nitz_plmn=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_0=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_1=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_2=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_3=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_0=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_1=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_2=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_3=
ril.subscription.types=NV,RUIM
DEVICE_PROVISIONED=1
debug.sf.hw=1
debug.composition.type=gpu
debug.overlayui.enable=1
dalvik.vm.heapsize=96m
dev.pm.dyn_samplingrate=1
ro.HorizontalVVM=true

#
# system props for the cne module
#
persist.cne.UseCne=vendor
persist.cne.bat.range.low.med=30
persist.cne.bat.range.med.high=60
persist.cne.loc.policy.op=/system/etc/OperatorPolicy.xml
persist.cne.loc.policy.user=/system/etc/UserPolicy.xml
persist.cne.bwbased.rat.sel=false
persist.cne.snsr.based.rat.mgt=false
persist.cne.bat.based.rat.mgt=false
persist.cne.rat.acq.time.out=30000
persist.cne.rat.acq.retry.tout=0

ro.hdmi.enable=true
lpa.decode=false
lpa.use-stagefright=true

#system props for the MM modules

media.stagefright.enable-player=true
media.stagefright.enable-scan=true
media.stagefright.enable-http=true
media.stagefright.enable-fma2dp=false
media.stagefright.enable-aac=true
media.stagefright.enable-qcp=true

#
# youngjun.yun.110420
# system props for NexPlayer
#
media.nexplayer.disable-player=false
media.nexplayer.disable-scan=false
media.nexplayer.enable-lpa=true

#
# system props for the data modules
#
ro.use_data_netmgrd=true
ro.telephony.default_network=8
#
# system props for SD card emulation of emmc partition
#
ro.emmc.sdcard.partition=17

#system props for time-services
persist.timed.enable=true

# System props for audio
persist.audio.fluence.mode=endfire
persist.audio.vr.enable=false

#
# system prop for opengles version
#
# 131072 is decimal for 0x20000 to report version 2
ro.opengles.version=131072

# system prop for key, for I-Project
ro.lge.touchkey=BACK|HOME|MENU

#
# system prop for Bluetooth Auto connect for remote initated connections
#
ro.bluetooth.remote.autoconnect=true

#
# system prop for Bluetooth FTP profile
#
ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.ftp=true
#
# system prop for requesting Master role in incoming Bluetooth connection.
#
ro.bluetooth.request.master=true
# system property for Bluetooth discoverability time out in seconds
# 0: Always discoverable
debug.bt.discoverable_time=0

# System property for cabl
ro.qualcomm.cabl=1

# system proop for lcd density
ro.sf.lcd_density = 320

# system prop add country/carrier by CA3
ro.config.carrier=VZW
#ro.build.lge.version.release=VS920ZV!

persist.radio.apm_sim_not_pwdn=1

# EAS Data encryption for VZW
persist.sys.email.crypt=0
persist.sys.email.crypt_ext=0
persist.sys.email.crypt_mnt=0

# log service
persist.service.main.enable=0
persist.service.system.enable=0
persist.service.radio.enable=0
persist.service.events.enable=0

# system prpo for sound exeption
# [email protected]
ro.lge.sound.case.exception=true
#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
user.feature.lgresource=true
user.feature.lgpoweroff=true
user.feature.imp_sf_flinger=false
user.feature.imp_listviewdrag=true
user.feature.preload_so=true:
user.feature.preload_del=true
user.feature.lock_sui=true
user.feature.sui=true
user.feature.scroller=true
user.feature.veloctracker=true
user.feature.orientation=true
user.feature.cursorchecker=true
ro.config.notification_sound=01_Acoustic_Guitar.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Beep01.ogg
ro.vendor.extension_library=/system/lib/libqc-opt.so
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html
ro.com.google.locationfeatures=1
ro.setupwizard.mode=DISABLED
ro.com.google.gmsversion=2.3_r7
ro.config.ringtone=00_VZW_Airwaves.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Beep01.ogg
ro.cdma.home.operator.alpha=Verizon
ro.cdma.home.operator.numeric=310004
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-lge
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-lge
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt


----------



## alex4580 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love you Neph. I swear, you and nitro and MrB are going to have this phone screaming in no time. Now, i have to remember how to pull build.prop from adb so i can edit this easier.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

adb pull /system/build.prop /THISISTHEFOLDERDIRECTORYONYOURCOMPUTERWHEREYOUWANTITTOGO

... or just keep this handy: http://pastebin.com/kpMtupbe


----------

